# Question for TOF



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

O the Pro 1000 how do you set your bullet seating and crimping die for your S&W 40? Do you do it like the single stage press adjustment video on the Lee site? How do you allow for the typical plus or minus on case length?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Never mine.....I got it fingered out all by my itty bitty :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have fun :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------

